# الي مهندسين البترول بمصر



## zakrea (2 مارس 2007)

طبعا انا اسف على موضوع امتحان شركة خالدة لاني بعد ما روحت عرفت انه تم تأجيله


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

بعد التحية والسلام الى الجميع 
طبعا كثير قوي منا مش لقى شغل فى قطاع البترول يعني تعيين عارف انو فى ناس كثير مهندسين مش لقى تعيين وانا واحد من الناس ده شغال بس كده
نفسى انو نتصل ببعض ونحدد يوم نروح فيه الى نقابة المهندسين او وزارة البترول ونتكلم كلنا فى حقنا فى التعيين علشان الواسطه بقت مغطيه على كل حاجة صح ان كل واحد ليه رزق ايوه بس السعي كويس وباي طريقة اتمنى انه كثير قوي منا يفهم كلامي ونحاول حتى نتعرف على بعض ونشوف نعمل ايه انا بتكلم على شباب وخرجين قسم هندسة بترول واتمنى للجميع التوفيق والسعادة
اخوكم /محمد احمد زكريا
مهندس بترول
zakrea2002***********
0121905215
الرجاء الرد على المشركة ضروري


----------



## kemo26 (4 مارس 2007)

والله ياريت نعمل كده و انا فكرت حتى فى رفع دعوة قضائية على هذا الوزير الذى يصف نفسه بانه رزل و ياريت الناس كلها تشارك
كريم0126390800


----------



## محمود على أحمد (7 مارس 2007)

ده عنوان الجروب بتاعنا خريجى هندسة البترول بالسويس أى أخبار جديدة عن امتحانات شركات البترول عليه


----------



## محمود على أحمد (7 مارس 2007)

ده عنوان الجروب بتاعنا خريجى هندسة البترول بالسويس أى أخبار جديدة عن امتحانات شركات البترول بتتحط عليه 
[email protected]


----------



## محمود على أحمد (7 مارس 2007)

هذا ليس عنوان بريد شخصى انما ده جروب زى الموقع تماما ممنوع المشاركة يلنكات مواقع ثم ان الأخ صاحب الموضوع محتاجه جدا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Abou Nofal (7 مارس 2007)

علي فكرة انا لسه طالب في بكالوريوس هندسة البترول ورغم كده الكلام ده عادي بالنسبة لي بمعني اني عمري ما حطيت في دماغي موضوع الواسطة وموكل علي الله وعلي فكرة انا اعرف كتير اشتغله من غير واسطه بس العملية عايزة صبر وسعي وكل واحد بياخد رزقه زي مانت قلت وسلامي لمحمود علي


----------



## Abou Nofal (7 مارس 2007)

ازيك يا محمود يا علي انا احمد نوفل والله وحشتنا


----------



## amr elsharqawy (10 فبراير 2010)

خلبها على الله


----------

